# McHale is returning



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Said so at the press conference this morning. 

http://www.startribune.com/511/story/1131394.html

Oh joy!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

:mad2: :rant:

So it continues.

I'm not so surprised, either.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> I'm not so surprised, either.


Same.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm going to go ahead and predict that we make no moves this offseason (draft picks aside).


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

KG is bound to ask for a trade but most chances he won't.
Thoughe he once clearly said that he will ask for a trade if the wolves won't make the playoffs this year.

seems like i won't get the rest i dreamt of before being drafted to tha IDF.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mateo said:


> I'm going to go ahead and predict that we make no moves this offseason (draft picks aside).


Maybe unless this franchise surprise us with a decent move.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

comme on, why the **** he continuos in minnesota, nobody likes him, im pretty sure that a lot of people hate him, and he remaing with the team, its so inusual,


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I cant stand these former NBA Legends in management. Don't even get me started on Isiah Thomas.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I cant stand these former NBA Legends in management. Don't even get me started on Isiah Thomas.


Thank you for your input from the outside perspective. :biggrin:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45808/20070425/mchales_power_reduced/


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

haha, group of idiots instead of one king idiot. "That's work".


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> haha, group of idiots instead of one king idiot. "That's work".


Taylor has made the decision to keep mchale here for years now, maybe this isnt a good sign lol


----------

